# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Roll To Dodge: DV Edition

## Indeed

Roll To Dodge is a simple RPG using a single D6. Rules can be found Here. Warning: TVTropes link.


*Spoiler* for _To put things simply..._: 



[1]-Epic Fail. The action was not performed, and backfired horribly.

[2]-Fail. Nothing happened.

[3]-Partial Success. The exact degree of success is established by the GM.

[4]-Success. The action was carried out adequately.

[5]-Epic Success. The action succeeded in the most positive way possible.

[6]-Overshot. Though the result was achieved, the action backfires horribly due to disproportionately large effort.




So, just submit an action and we'll see if it works.

"You wake up in a grassy field, with a forest surrounding you on all sides..."

----------


## Taffy

Is this still going? It looks fun, and I'd hate to see this thread go to waste. I guess I'll try a command and if you don't want to do it, then just tell me.

I walk around admiring the view, and decide to take to the sky.

(Should I have added more diologue/story to that?)

----------


## Indeed

> Is this still going? It looks fun, and I'd hate to see this thread go to waste. I guess I'll try a command and if you don't want to do it, then just tell me.
> 
> I walk around admiring the view, and decide to take to the sky.
> 
> (Should I have added more diologue/story to that?)



No, that's fine

Rolled a 5 on random.org, perfect!

"You run forward with as much strength as you can muster. Your legs pump and your heart thumps as you dash across the field. After a little while, you realize that your legs are unable to touch the ground. You zoom up and try to get a good look at the surroundings. Squinting, you see the tiniest glimmer of what appears to be a city."

----------


## Taffy

Fly to the city and see what's going on.

----------


## Indeed

> Fly to the city and see what's going on.



Alright, rolled a one.

"You get really hyped up and generally READY TO DO THIS. Sadly, your giddiness causes you to lose focus, and you start falling.

Next thing you know, you hit the ground with a loud thump. You're knocked out cold."

----------


## Taffy

Oh man. X3 Uhm... Try to wake up?

----------


## Indeed

Mmkay, rolled a five. Perfect!

"You wake up, refreshed, and ready to get to that gosh-darned city. You get up and determinedly strut your way to the city limit. Looks like there's almost anything you can imagine in this city, but where to go first? "

----------


## superchaz

Destroy that enemy placement with my squad.

----------


## Indeed

> Destroy that enemy placement with my squad.




Hmmm... There doesn't seem to be any sort of enemy placement within sight. That and you don't exactly have any sort of squad. It's just you at the moment.

You think about starting up a squad, but you don't know of anyone who might want to join. Maybe in the city...

----------


## Taffy

Look for a hotel to stay at while in the city.

----------


## Indeed

> Look for a hotel to stay at while in the city.



Random.org gave a six. Overshot.

 You look around once more, this time looking for a hotel. Luckily for you, there's a hotel just downthe block to the south. You look up at the sign and see that it is actually a Super 8 Hotel. You run down the street carelessly, and as soon as you get a few meters away from the front entrance to the hotel, a car hits you in the back, and you go flying toward the hotel.
 Because the doors are automatic, they politely open for you as you soar in. You hit the back wall ofthe hotel, and again, are knocked out cold. You awake to the sound of a rather angry woman shouting, "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE FLYING IN HERE AND FALLING ASLEEP WITHOUT PAYING?"
  "I'm sorry, I was just hit by a CAR! I PROBABLY BROKE MOST OF THE BONES IN MYBODY!" you proclaim.
She responded hastily, "You look FINE to me!" You look at your body and notice that you onlyhave a few bruises forming, and not the catastrophe you imagined. You get up slowly and pay her for a room. You notice her charging you extra, but you don't care. You just want a room.
 You walk up the stairs to your hotel room, and slide your keycard into the lock. The door unlockswith a click, and you walk in, slamming it behind you.

Sorry about the formatting in this. It's late and I really don't care any more.

----------


## Taffy

Lol, everything went better than expected. Hrm, what to do next... Go out and look for adventure in the city.

----------

